# Blister packed over the counter pain meds??



## NoSweat88 (Apr 19, 2010)

My current BOB plan calls for pain relievers (over-the-counter) that are in blister packs. I have checked all the local pharmacies, Target, Wal-Mart, etc and cannot seem to find them.

Anyone know of any acetaminophen, ibuprofen, etc. that come packaged in blister packs? I’m looking for FLAT packaging.

Thanks for the replies,

NS88


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NoSweat88 said:


> My current BOB plan calls for pain relievers (over-the-counter) that are in blister packs. I have checked all the local pharmacies, Target, Wal-Mart, etc and cannot seem to find them.
> 
> Anyone know of any acetaminophen, ibuprofen, etc. that come packaged in blister packs? I'm looking for FLAT packaging.
> 
> ...


I just called my wife at work, she works for a pharmaceutical wholesaler, she can't think of any other than the unit dose packaging for hospitals. She will check and see if there are any available though and I will let you know. Drop me a note every once in a while to remind me.

BB


----------

